# Magnaflow dual exhaust sedan rs?



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

You can make anything fit anything. It's just all a matter of how much effort and fabrication you want to put into it.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

The exhaust is a single pipe from down pipe back, if I recall a dual would split in the rear. Any qualified muffler shop could make it work.


----------



## Mrxx (Apr 9, 2021)

Devzx said:


> Hey guys, the new dual exhaust magnaflow for the sedan states it doesn’t fit on the rs but a comment on the website says he was able to “make it fit”. Anyone install it on an rs? know how i could make it fit? Would I have to cut the bumper or lower the exhaust a little? Thank you.


Have you bought this exhaust for your vehicle? If so, did it fit yours?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mrxx said:


> Have you bought this exhaust for your vehicle? If so, did it fit yours?


Welcome Aboard!

I imagine it has something to do with the bumper cover. As far as I know, that is the only real difference is cosmetic.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Mrxx (Apr 9, 2021)

Thanks for the reply! And I just ordered one yesterday, I’m having a local professional put it on as soon as it gets here. Hopefully all works out!


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

if your having a professional do it they should be able to spot the slight issue with the rear bumper and adjust accordingly. I believe the rs rear bumper comes down lower than the lt and ls standard bumper cover. but should be a minor adjustment to make it work.


----------



## Mrxx (Apr 9, 2021)

Mr_Pat said:


> if your having a professional do it they should be able to spot the slight issue with the rear bumper and adjust accordingly. I believe the rs rear bumper comes down lower than the lt and ls standard bumper cover. but should be a minor adjustment to make it work.


I will let them know about that as soon as the time comes. Thank you for the info!


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

There is a filler panel on the rear of the RS opposite the stock muffler. You get this dual kit installed, I want pictures of the finished install.


----------



## Mrxx (Apr 9, 2021)

Cruzen18 said:


> There is a filler panel on the rear of the RS opposite the stock muffler. You get this dual kit installed, I want pictures of the finished install.


I got the single exhaust only unfortunately.


----------

